# Animal Control Saves Dog By Speaking German



## Kevin Powell (Aug 15, 2008)

http://blogs.pe.com/news/digest/2009/01/animal-control-officer-saves-g.html

<TABLE id=blog-body-heading cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Animal control officer saves German shepherd by speaking German*

1:47 PM Wed, Jan 28, 2009
*Posted by: PE News* 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- BEGIN BLOG BODY -->
An Animal Services officer used the right language Tuesday night to save a dog's life.
Animal Control Officer Tiffany Fuller shouted German commands at a frightened German shepherd that kept running in and out of traffic near the UC Riverside campus. She got the dog to sit, and then let it from traffic, according to a news release from the Riverside County Department of Animal Services.
The officer recognized a distinctive pinch collar on the male dog - a telltale sign that the animal was likely a highly trained imported dog from Germany.
So she yelled "Platz!" ("Down!")
That worked. The dog froze and went down.
Then Officer Fuller shouted "Bleib!" ("Stay!") Bleib is actually short for bleibsitzen ("Stay! Keep Sitting!")
She walked up to the panting dog and gingerly placed a leash around his neck.
Animal Services is seeking the dog's owner. The dog's rightful owner should know some of the dog's unique characteristics, the release said.
The dog is at the Riverside shelter, 5950 Wilderness Ave. The phone number is 951-358-7387.
_— The Press-Enterprise_


----------

